# Se l'Italia vince...



## Cattivik (11 Luglio 2021)

Se l'Italia vince... faccio... dico... racconto. 

Cattivik.


----------



## Cattivik (11 Luglio 2021)

Se l'Italia vince non faccio sesso per un mese.

Cattivik


----------



## perplesso (11 Luglio 2021)

Se l'Italia vince, festeggio vendendo bandiere


----------



## Nocciola (11 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Se l'Italia vince non faccio sesso per un mese.
> 
> Cattivik


E se vince l’Inghilterra?


----------



## Cattivik (11 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E se vince l’Inghilterra?


... a vita...

Cattivik santo subito...


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Se l'Italia vince non faccio sesso per un mese.
> 
> Cattivik


Ottimo, hai già iniziato?


----------



## Lostris (12 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Se l'Italia vince non faccio sesso per un mese.
> 
> Cattivik



E adès?

Cattivik che secondo me non è tipo da rispettare certi voti


----------



## Cattivik (12 Luglio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> E adès?
> 
> Cattivik che secondo me non è tipo da rispettare certi voti





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ottimo, hai già iniziato?



... vi ho mai parlato dei miei trascorsi da marinaio... 

Cattivik Nostromo


----------



## Lostris (12 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... vi ho mai parlato dei miei trascorsi da marinaio...
> 
> Cattivik Nostromo


Ne ero certa


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Se l'Italia vince... faccio... dico... racconto.
> 
> Cattivik.


Sono tutt’occhi, non vedo l’ora di leggere qualcosa di interessante.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... vi ho mai parlato dei miei trascorsi da marinaio...
> 
> Cattivik Nostromo


No però puoi iniziare


----------



## Cattivik (12 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No però puoi iniziare


... vi basti sapere che mi chiamavano Spugna...

Cattivik dall'isola che non c'è...


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... vi basti sapere che mi chiamavano Spugna...
> 
> Cattivik dall'isola che non c'è...


Tutto li il mistero?


----------



## Cattivik (12 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Tutto li il mistero?


... sono cose da grandi...

Cattivik

P. S. Se vuoi ti racconto di quella volta che in un porto ho trovato una fidanzata che non doveva essere lì...

Mi è toccato passeggiare tutta sera per consolarla... eh si era la fidanzata dell'artogliere capo...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (12 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> ... sono cose da grandi...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> ...


E per consolarla le hai dato il ciuccio?


----------



## Cattivik (12 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E per consolarla le hai dato il ciuccio?


... magari... si è bevuta un barile di rum...

Mi è toccato portarla a casa in carriola...

Cattivik


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Luglio 2021)

Non ho resistito


----------



## Cattivik (15 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ho resistito


Eccone un'altra... questa si era persa per quel sbarbatello del mozzo... mi è costata due barili di gin... se non ci pensavo io era ancora lì ad aspettarlo... 

Ripigliati se non te vole non te vole... 

Premiata distilleria Cattivik


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Eccone un'altra... questa si era persa per quel sbarbatello del mozzo... mi è costata due barili di gin... se non ci pensavo io era ancora lì ad aspettarlo...
> 
> Ripigliati se non te vole non te vole...
> 
> Premiata distilleria Cattivik



Il mozzo no...
Troppo giovane


----------



## Cattivik (15 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il mozzo no...
> Troppo giovane


Se vuoi il Quartiermastro ne ha solo 2 di donne una a new York e una a Manila... tu saresti giusto a metà strada... 

Però sappi che con il rum ha il braccino corto... 

Cattivik


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Luglio 2021)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Se vuoi il Quartiermastro ne ha solo 2 di donne una a new York e una a Manila... tu saresti giusto a metà strada...
> 
> Però sappi che con il rum ha il braccino corto...
> 
> Cattivik


Azz no il braccino corto col rum non lo voglio ..
Quindi anche qui mai una gioia?


----------



## Cattivik (15 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Azz no il braccino corto col rum non lo voglio ..
> Quindi anche qui mai una gioia?


C'è sempre il nostromo... 

Cattivik in autopromozione...


----------

